

Marketing Is For Companies Who Have Sucky Products - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/25/fred-wilson-marketing-is-for-companies-who-have-sucky-products/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's the HN submission of the original, rather than the zero-value
TechCrunch shell:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2262611>

